# Aristo Revolution Pricing Announced



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Okaaaaaay.....................


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

This is a test, right?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard of vapourware. 

Now we have vapour pricing???
Or:
Maybe it really is for free?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So,who is the mystery Truthman?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not adjust your picture this a test.







Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it, it is free?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nah. 
You have to PAY to see it.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

As anticipated, be wary of anyone who calls himself "Truthman". 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Can be found here http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=13407&page=3 

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 12/22/2008 6:46 PM
Nah. 
You have to PAY to see it.


Why does that sound so plausible....


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Ha, ha, ha everybody

I meant to copy and paste a post by Lewis Polk on the Aristo forum. Apparently I did something wrong and my post here came up blank. I use the name Truthman because I don't care to use my real name online when i don't have to though I sign my nicjname sometimes at the end of my posts. I got Truthman from an electric guitar humbucker pickup I designed and sell under the brand name TRUTH. Anyway, that's just a small side business aside from my day job. My first love is trains. And after years of HO and toying around with S and O gauges I have now come to G. This spring I plan to start on my first outdoor railway and add on as time and money allows. I am interested in RC and battery control though I haven't decided which system to use yet and it seems everybody has a negative for every positive regarding these systems. I'm occasionally at the Aristo kool aid site. I think this forum is better because it isn;t totally one sided and freedom of speech is allowed here. That's the bit about me.

Nate


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Truthman on 12/23/2008 2:07 PM
Ha, ha, ha everybody

I meant to copy and paste a post by Lewis Polk on the Aristo forum. I'm occasionally at the Aristo kool aid site. I think this forum is better because it isn;t totally one sided and freedom of speech is allowed here. 

Nate

Well played, Nate!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kool aid. LOL! 

Welcome Nate! 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey TOC! He stole my Kool-Aide joke for the A forum.... what is the world coming to? 

Greg


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Didn't mean to steal your thunder! Consider it "borrowed". I thought I did hear that term used for the A forum somewhere before and always thought it coined it perfectly. Didn't know it was you though. I remember when you were spending your last days at the A forum. I thought it was such a shame. I wrote a email to A admonishing them for their behavior and a few other things but I never got kicked off.

Nte


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12/23/2008 10:00 PM
Hey TOC! He stole my Kool-Aide joke for the A forum.... what is the world coming to? 

Greg

Hey, I figured that "Nate" is your "secret log-in" from the work computer, right?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey whats wrong with borrowing amuns friends.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, Nate is a real guy! 

I'm just a figment of the imagination. 

Anyway I like the phrase "drinking the kool-aide", I hope it's not interpreted as too morbid after all these years, I'm using it for people just swallowing any explanation without question... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems I was told once to keep drinking the red, not the green... 

I think the new TE is well-placed in the market price and feature wise.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not use my real name at first, then later they all figured out who I was. In order to post on AC forum you need to use your real name. I wish I had used my real name now instead of NTCGRR


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/25/2008 1:31 PM
I did not use my real name at first, then later they all figured out who I was. 





Must have been that mugshot on the left


----------

